# Miscarriage but still feel pregnant?



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

BFP at 4 weeks. Have solid conception date. Bleeding started at 5 weeks, light/medium flow bleeding for a week with cramping, then no more. Meanwhile, I'm exhausted, thirsty, hungry and have a growing belly. Much larger than my other two pregnancies at this point. (I'm very thin, so easy to see sudden growth.)

HCG test at 5 weeks and number was 45 (soooo low, but midwife told me it was within normal range). Four days later it's only gone up to 92. They say that's slow growth, still not concerned about what seems to me a dismally low number, and order an ultrasound.

Fast forward to today at 7 weeks. Ultrasound (vaginal) shows no sack, no baby, nothing except a funny little haze that the tech measured, but didn't look like much. 

I break down and cry knowing this is not what I've seen at my other two pregnancies at 7 weeks. Then I start thinking I'm insane, because I was sure I was still pregnant. Starting to get nausea off and on, soo soo tired, and belly still growing.

Midwife calls and tell me that I have miscarried and it's over. I say okay, talk through a few more details and hang up phone.

I would think a miscarriage would "feel" like a miscarriage. I just still feel pregnant. Anybody else been here?

I should mention that I had a subchorionic hematoma with my second and bled exactly the same way. Had an ultrasound and 7 weeks and saw a healthy little guy. Was expecting the same thing this time, so maybe wishful thinking has made me imagine pregnancy symptoms!?


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss & for what you're going through. I think it is possible to imagine symptoms (I know I did right before my last miscarriage). But could it be that your HCG is still elevated & causing the symptoms? Also, the ultrasound revealed something in your uterus, so if it is a blighted ovum or molar pregnancy that might also cause pregnancy symptoms. Further investigation might be warranted if you are feeling solid symptoms of pregnancy & continue to grow (or if you don't pass the remaining tissue). I hope others will chime in who have more similar experiences. Best of luck, mama! Hugs.


----------



## mrsbonjangles (Feb 18, 2014)

I had a miscarried and didn't know until my 12 week ultrasound when the baby was only measuring 8 weeks. I had bled very little around 7-8 weeks and had no cramping. My stomach still had a bump and I still looked pregnant at 12 weeks (it was my third pregnancy so I was a showing early) despite the baby have passing weeks before. My symptoms still lingered on for weeks after the miscarriage because it can take a few weeks before your hcg levels return to normal which meant I had no idea the baby was gone until that ultrasound. I should also had when I had the spotting at 7-8 weeks I had an ultrasound and saw a healthy baby with its heart beating away. 

I know how heartbreaking this is. I'm sorry and I wish you all the best. Hang in there!


----------

